# Fight Phtos



## thrumyeye (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## pongerts (Sep 28, 2008)

great captures...

i like the sharp yet soft effect on it. 

i really can't explain it. but it looks great to me.

as far as compo is concerned...

it good, but not that great!

but they're very nice.


----------



## A4Effort (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the emotion see in the first picture. You can definitely see the struggle.


----------



## mdw (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice!! I like the lighting in 2!!

What did you use?!


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 29, 2008)

All are very cool, but I like the first the best. arm bar + triangle = ouch! and the cut on his head shows the resilience needed to come back! :thumbup:


----------



## thrumyeye (Oct 1, 2008)

here is little highlight video 

http://thrumyeye.smugmug.com/gallery/6017367_KYGca//#384451987_NBV8f-A-LB


----------



## thrumyeye (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks for the critic, that's how i get better, so let it rip guys. 

thanks


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 1, 2008)

Whoa nice shots - they do have a "sharp but soft" effect as one poster commented. Did you do a lot of retouching/skin smoothing on them to achieve this? I can't imagine they are untouched, but great job capturing the energy and chaos in any case! The colors and lighting are fantastic - it almost looks as if you painstakingly worked on a lighting set up for each of these images, which is quite an accomplishment given the action going on.


----------



## thrumyeye (Oct 1, 2008)

None of the images are retouched, they are original as takes; well some of them were cropped but that's about it, no color or contrast modification has been done. 

Check out the video, I think it came out pretty good.
http://thrumyeye.smugmug.com/gallery/6017367_KYGca//#384451987_NBV8f-A-LB


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 1, 2008)

Your photos are great. I don't know what it is, but they don't look like the average fight photos. The video tho is lacking... Not sure if it's auto generated or if someone put it together for you, but it flashes through most of the photos too fast to see what they are, which - I do believe - defeats the purpose.


----------



## D3sh1 (Oct 2, 2008)

wow wow , you can actually feel the action in those pictures ,
i realy liked them ! 
what lens and camera did you use in there ? 70-200 2.8 ?


----------



## thrumyeye (Oct 3, 2008)

all depends on the event and situation, I usually have 70-200 f2.8 and 28-70 f2.8; sometimes i have i have to use 50mm f1.4 or 85mm f1.4

Some of those shows are really dark and hard to shoot, so fast lens is the key. 

Let me know if you guys have any suggestion on how to improve.


----------



## thrumyeye (Oct 3, 2008)

I like this one too...


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 11, 2008)

Ouch! Looks so painful to a wimp like me.  Nice photographs tho!


----------

